# I need a PA/DE shop recommendation



## PSM (Sep 15, 2006)

I need to find a good shop somewhere between West Chester PA and Wilmington DE. I'm at the tail end of a TERRIBLE experience with Bikeline of Wilmington. Other than warrantee work, I don't want to set foot in this shop ever again. I ride on the road and in the dirt. I happy to pay for good local service. I need an HONEST, and friendly shop. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance...


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

*In DE...*

While I've not had your experience at Bikeline (which one?), I have had nothing but good experiences at Henry's on Rte 7 in Pike Creek DE. 

Alan's is on 202 near the Concord Mall. Bikeline in Newrk DE has never given me bad service.


----------



## PSM (Sep 15, 2006)

*Follow up*

Thanks for the reply. My troubles are with the Bikeline on Concord Pike/202 in Wilmington. I guess with any retail shop; they are only as good as the people working there... You are the second person to have good things to say about their shop in Newark (I may give them a shot). 

Henry's is closer to my house, so they will probably get the business. Thanks again!


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Go just a bit further than W. Chester and you will find a great shop in Phoenixville -- www.thebicyclebarn.com.





PSM said:


> I need to find a good shop somewhere between West Chester PA and Wilmington DE. I'm at the tail end of a TERRIBLE experience with Bikeline of Wilmington. Other than warrantee work, I don't want to set foot in this shop ever again. I ride on the road and in the dirt. I happy to pay for good local service. I need an HONEST, and friendly shop. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance...


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

You are right about Bike Line although i thought Wilm was better then Newark. Guess they both suk. I bought 2 bikes from Newark and was was very disapointed. Point OF sale GREAT, everything there after it was like a real hassel for them. Found a great shop @ the beach since and have purchased
2 Q pro Kleins
1 Klein Attitiude MTB
1 Trek MTB (girlfreinds)
Roof rack
Helmets
tires 
shorts 
pedals 
shoes
and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

and know for a Fact i have been personaly repsonsible through references for the sell of another 3 road bikes, a kids bike, a MTB and a cruiser and tons of repairs

Who says cutomer service / loyalty after the sale isn't important!

What actually happend with you?


----------



## PSM (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't really want to beat on these guys via the net... Here goes anyway:

I bought a new Trek Pilot 5.2. With in 4 weeks of purchase, the rear hub failed. Bikeline's attitude and service were pretty poor (Interesting because I had a great purchase experience). 

1st: I discovered that the hub failure was a known problem. For just under $3K for the bike; I should have been warned in advance. 

2nd: Once returned to the shop, my bike sat for 10 days waiting for the Trek "tech rep" to come to the shop to authorize the replacement. When I learned that my bike sat with no activity, I called Trek directly to complain about the shop. I learned that their dealerships are independantly owned... I got some good advice on how to deal with them in the future. Trek's tech support was great. My new wheel arrived at just over two weeks after dropping my bike off (I don't know if my call to Trek sped up the process pr not). 

At the begining of the same 10 day period, I ordered a new set of Mavic/ultegra wheels. I was told that the new wheels and my tune up would be performed in a week. At the 7 day mark I called for an update. No one had started on my wheels or tune up.

At the 12 day mark I called again. The call was unfriendly and uninformative enough, that I decided to show up in person and see what was going on. I arrived to find an already hostile employee. No one at the shop had any idea what was going on with my bike. Basically they asked me to leave and call back the next day when another employee would be in (I'm guessing the only one set to work on my bike). I collected my unrepaired bike, cancelled the wheel order, and asked for a call when my replacement Bontrager wheel arrived.

Three days later I got a call that my wheel had arrived. I was hoping for an appology for the delays and the headache. It became very clear that the shop employees viewed me as the head **hole and not as an unsatisfied customer. The handed me my new wheel without the tire, tube, or quick release. Upon my request, I got my old tire, tube, and a scratched up old shop quick release (I guess they couldn't find the original). Basically they flipped me the bird on the way out of the door.

I think the whole thing was a shame. All they had to do was call and let me know that there were delays and that they were sorry. I can deal with a lot of BS as long as people are honest about the situation. If that had happend, I'd still be shopping at Bikeline. 

Maybe I'm unreasonable...

Two to three weeks for a repair seems excessive. An expensive, for me anyway, new bike that breaks almost immediately did not make me happy. 

I've since stoped by another local shop (Henry's). The vibe is much better. They seem to support local clubs, organize rides, etc.

If I'm out of line here... Flame away!


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

2nd - Henrys Bike shop, Limestone Rd......best bike shop in the tristate area IMO. henrysbikes.com

Rick and Rogger are the main guys during the week....have saturday off.

Great shop though, I go WAY out of my way to go there.


----------



## goshawk1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Dunbar's Same people for 30 years. If you go there the same people work on your bike everytime. Thats why they win best of Delaware.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

if you're in center city philly check out Bicycle Therapy

2211 South Street

my hat is off to them, they really went out of their way to help me out when i had a wreck. They had me back on the road in no time, and gave me some parts at cost. their shop isnt huge but they carry real high quality stuff (orbea, bianchi, litespeed) and they will order anything you'd like if its not in store. 
Check em out


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

You just cannot say that unless you've been to ALL of the shops in the tri-state area. Yes, I realize that it is your opinion, but make your opinion more valuable by backing it with some real facts.




ChuckUni said:


> 2nd - Henrys Bike shop, Limestone Rd......best bike shop in the tristate area IMO. henrysbikes.com
> 
> Rick and Rogger are the main guys during the week....have saturday off.
> 
> Great shop though, I go WAY out of my way to go there.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

No problem with nearly ALL of your comments and actions. One most be addressed. Trek did a lousy job as well, so give them no credit. First, they knew the hubs were defective and they should have replaced them before you bought the bike. Second, why do they need a "tech rep" to authorize failed equipment. Lastly, did it take two weeks to get the wheels from when you called or did it take four days. Further, when did the shop really call Trek to get the tech rep out to see them, so how long did it really take Trek.

I can guarantee that it would not have taken Specialized two weeks for a new wheel. And, as an example, when they knew there was a problem with just a few stems on their S-works bikes, they sent the replacements to dealers to change all of them.

I can also tell you that our shop would have given you a demo wheel and sent you on your way with your bike. You would have then received a call immediately when your new wheel arrived.

C




PSM said:


> I don't really want to beat on these guys via the net... Here goes anyway:
> 
> I bought a new Trek Pilot 5.2. With in 4 weeks of purchase, the rear hub failed. Bikeline's attitude and service were pretty poor (Interesting because I had a great purchase experience).
> 
> ...


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

critchie said:


> You just cannot say that unless you've been to ALL of the shops in the tri-state area. Yes, I realize that it is your opinion, but make your opinion more valuable by backing it with some real facts.


Ok, I'll say that tri state could be an exaggeration depending how far you consider. Not the best choice of words.

That said: I prefer Henry's because they are straight forward, friendly, quick, give good deals, don't look at me funny when I special order all kinds of weird things (from wierd suppliers) and the shop always seems to have parts I need, in stock most times. Plus they seem to be well rounded as far as things they carry (race, mtn,/road, cruise, bmx...etc.), especially smaller stuff. Smaller shop, so if you call up during the week, you will most likely get one of two people, a plus IMO. I never had to make friends at first to get good deals on stuff, another plus. They are local to the original poster.

I've had a good deal of experience with....
(some info...im not going to write a book)

Dunbars: good, but don't venture into higher end things. basic.
Wooden Wheels: not what they were, I'll leave it at that.
Bike Line (newark): Best bike line that I've been to IMO. Have great inventory of parts.
Alans: Nice line of custom frames and older stuff. Friendly but opinionated. Somewhat retro.
Bicycle Therapy: My fav race shop in philly. Took care of me very well with service on my crap commuter bikes too. Highly recommended, but in center Philly and out of the way. 
Throphy Bikes: Very friendly, great commuter shop. Tons folder bikes and wierd parts.
Bikyle: Tons of high end goodies...but opinionated and I never was fond of the attitude when I've been there.
Cadence: High end goodies, friendly. Suprisingly have random parts in stock in my experience. Pretty much limited to very high end.
Human Zoom: Ok, sometimes friendly, sometimes not. Never seem to have what *I* am looking for.
Wissahickon: Small, friendly...but pricey (somewhat because of thier location, not thier fault) and don't seem to be stocked as well parts wise.

All IMO of course and from my experience. I never have worked for any of them.

I've been to a bunch of shops not listed....some good, but none that I've felt I should go out of my way to go back or write about. Sorry, I have not been to the bicycle barn...so you got me there. What's good about them?


----------



## PSM (Sep 15, 2006)

You raise a couple of good points. Trek acknowledged that Bontrager had a production problem. They scored points with me for fessing up. I can't argue that all of the wheels should have been recalled. I suspect that the production run was too large to economically conduct a recall. They have the replacments in stock and turned the order quickly (once Trek got notified there was a problem, I had my new wheel in four days). I agree with you that for a known problem; the dealers should be giving out replacment wheels without delay or question. At the very least, Trek was appologetic and helpful. I can't say thge same thing about Bikeline.

Critchie: Where do you work or shop? While so far so good at Henry's I'm clearly looking for a shop with a customer friendly atmosphere.

Thanks to everyone for the recommendations! I've found at least two good shops with in 45 minutes from my house.

I will think twice before buying another Trek. The shimano 10 speed triple is a maintenance issue... That being said: I love the Pilot 5.2. It is the most comfotable bike I've ever owned.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

PSM said:


> You raise a couple of good points. Trek acknowledged that Bontrager had a production problem. They scored points with me for fessing up. I can't argue that all of the wheels should have been recalled. I suspect that the production run was too large to economically conduct a recall. They have the replacments in stock and turned the order quickly (once Trek got notified there was a problem, I had my new wheel in four days). I agree with you that for a known problem; the dealers should be giving out replacment wheels without delay or question. At the very least, Trek was appologetic and helpful. I can't say thge same thing about Bikeline.
> 
> Critchie: Where do you work or shop? While so far so good at Henry's I'm clearly looking for a shop with a customer friendly atmosphere.
> The Bicycle Barn, Phoenixville, PA
> ...


hsvhasj


----------



## mhemberg (Sep 21, 2005)

*2nd for bicycle barn*

This is a second vote for the bike barn great staff good prices


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Vote for Henry's*

and not just because I race for them. Smaller shop, but they stock what riders really need and want - and if they don't heve it, the will get it in a few days - no funny looks.
I often hear Rick asking on rides what the shop needs to get in.

Class act shop!
KMan
www.MLKimages.com




PSM said:


> I need to find a good shop somewhere between West Chester PA and Wilmington DE. I'm at the tail end of a TERRIBLE experience with Bikeline of Wilmington. Other than warrantee work, I don't want to set foot in this shop ever again. I ride on the road and in the dirt. I happy to pay for good local service. I need an HONEST, and friendly shop. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance...


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

If you have that much cash then Bike Barn will def. pay attention to you. 

For anyone on a modest budget stay the f* away from Bike Barn. In my experience they are the typical elitist types who cater to the guy with the biggest wallet. Typical high end yuppie shop.


----------



## Phlsphyguy (Nov 21, 2006)

*LBS experience*

OK, I have had the same treatment from my LBS when I needed a shifter replaced on my then 2 week old Specialized. Had I known that I could call Specialized diirectly, the time to repair would have been much less of a wait. Specialized is a great company to deal with and I have spoken with the president and founder on an issue and they totally back their products 100%

My first bike I bought was a Giant and the shop guy wouldn't even look at me when I had questions after the sale...AND my front chainring (biggest) was warped so badly that it made riding the bike nearly impossible. I took it back to the shop (Saucon Valley Bikes in Hellertown, PA) and the snob *ss kid told me that "this is normal." I wrote to Giant and got a response..they replaced the chainring but not without attitude from the bike shop and Giant.

I do like the bicyclebarn, BTW..

What I don't understand is why shops continue to treat CUSTOMERS as though the customer should bring thier prayer mats, remove their shoes and bow down and kiss the *sses of the shop owners and employees. As if the customer should feel honored to be able to go into the store. That simply is the wrong attitude to display on the part of the shops. Cycling, for most, is a SEASONAL activity and shops sit in deadsville January and February. It would make much more sense to me to develop a customer, treat them right and have them come back again and again...it takes alot of money and time to get a customer (advertising, etc...) but it just takes one thing to have them never come back and tell all of their friends of the lousy service....


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I only go into Bike Line Wilmington if it's a) on my way, and b) I know exactly what I need. I never take a bike there for service, but I do most of my own stuff anyway.
Henry's is a good shop with friendly people and a decent selection for what's a fairly small store. It's out of my way though, so I generally only stop by if I know that they have what I need. 
Alan's has some amazing stuff, high end, older stuff, etc. Alan himself is probably one of the best wheelbuilders in the area. He built my CXP33/Ultegras and is the only person that trues any of our wheels- the good ones or the commuter crap ones- and he does it for a very good price. He's a little eccentric and quite opinionated. But, for his knowledge and skills, I'll put up with his mannerisms.


----------

